
London Phoneboxes are being turned into free 1Gbps Wi-Fi hotspots - ChrisArchitect
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/link-free-wifi-london
======
ChrisArchitect
BT press release [http://www.btplc.com/news/index.htm#/pressreleases/free-
ultr...](http://www.btplc.com/news/index.htm#/pressreleases/free-ultrafast-wi-
fi-mobile-charging-calls-and-local-information-coming-to-london-1621494)

Intersection post [https://medium.com/@intersection_co/announcing-linkuk-
from-b...](https://medium.com/@intersection_co/announcing-linkuk-from-bt-a-
new-link-between-new-york-and-london-e35a67ed604d#.1to7l8xmm)

